# The Fordson



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The most popular tractor ever built. Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/ageless-iron/the-fordson-sensation


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A shame. Ford could mark a tractor from $785 down to $395 but current JD and CNH are forever more greedy. For example an Maxxum 110 was $40,000 in 2002 and 15 years later essentially the same tractor new is now $80,000. Inflation doubled? Come on, Bull.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Those new tractor prices and emissions crap keep older tractors selling for more then we paid new 20 years ago


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Emission crap on a big CIH 4 WD adds $70,000 to the price.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The EPA gives with ethanol mandate and takes with emission standards typical government nobody wins accept the government employees


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The runaway inflation we're experiencing this century is a direct result of U.S. monetary policy. The reason the price on that Case Maxxum - and on all heavy duty pickup trucks - essentially doubled is because the dollar is only worth about half today what is was worth in 2002.

We've had ZIRP (interest rates near zero percent) and "Quantitative Easing" where money is being printed and pumped into circulation.

Why are these policies in place? Because the Fed is terrified of Deflation. Deflation occurs when prices start to fall because demand for products starts to fall. The thinking is that if prices start to fall, people will simply hold off purchasing anything in the hopes that prices will fall even more and they'll get an even better bargain. But if everyone waits to make purchases, the entire economy could implode. However if the price of everything keeps going up, it's an incentive for buyers to not wait.

One way we can tell for sure that our government lies to us is when we hear some official tell us there's no inflation - horse crap!


----------

